# Foods a dog can't eat



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Does anyone feed their dog peaches? Last night I was eating a fresh peach and Buddy jumped up in my lap wanting a bite. I really didn't think he would eat it but I gave him a slice and he went wild over it. I got online this morning to see if it is on the DO NOT FEED list. All it says is don't feed them the pit. So I take that to mean that the fruit is okay as long as they don't try to eat the pit, which I would never allow him to do anyway. Am I understanding this correctly? Anyone else's dog like peaches?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey loves peaches too. I believe they are okay in moderation.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My girls love all kinds of fruits -- peaches included. Grapes are the only fruit that is bad for fluffs.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Most fruit is okay in moderation and tiny bites. Not all dogs can tolerate all fruits. Remember, although it is natural, some fruits are just as high in sugar as a candy bar.

It's up to the individual dog which fruits they do well on, and which they don't.


----------

